# [emerge/sandbox] Calcul des dep bcp trop long (Résolu)

## HazeC5

Salut

Je suis de nouveau confronté à 1 soucis que je ne parviens à m'expliquer  :Sad: 

Depuis quelques jours emerge met 1 temps fou à calculer les dependances,notemment apres 1 reboot ou 1 syncro de portage.Pendant le calcul des dépendances j'ai ceci dans htop:

```

root     18164  0.0  0.0   1636   456 pts/5    SN+  00:16   0:00 [gvim-7.1.123] sandbox /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh depend
```

et ça fait ça avec de nombreux paquets,souvent pendant 5 minutes,voir plus....

C'est particulièrement pénible,d'autant qu'à la normale j'ai jamais eu à me plaindre de la rapidité d'emerge avec ce processeur.

Hier j'ai changé de kernel:

```

uname -a

Linux SkunKy 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 #2 SMP Thu Feb 14 02:54:32 CET 2008 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

De plus,il ya quelques minutes j'ai découvert ceci :

```

hdd: host side 80-wire cable detection failed, limiting max speed to UDMA33

hdd: 320173056 sectors (163928 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19929/255/63, UDMA(33)

```

alors que ce disque est toujours apparu identique que le hda,c'est à dire en "udma 100":

```

hda: 240121728 sectors (122942 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

```

C'est ce qui me pousse à venir vous demander de l'aide,car je pense que c'est lié à la lenteur soudaine d'emerge.

Mais je ne sais que faire.J'ai verifié dans le kernel si le DMA etait configuré comme l'ancien kernel:

```
# ll /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 fév 14 05:29 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r6

# grep dma linux/.config

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# DMA Engine support

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

# DMA Clients

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

# DMA Devices

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

Le kernel précèdent:

```
# grep dma linux-2.6.21-ck2/.config

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# DMA Engine support

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

# DMA Clients

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

# DMA Devices

# CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA is not set

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

Quand à hdpam -tT /dev/hdd ,inutile de préciser que les perfs sont amoindries,voyez vous meme:

```

# hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   820 MB in  2.00 seconds = 410.07 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  170 MB in  3.00 seconds =  56.60 MB/sec

# hdparm -tT /dev/hdd

 Timing cached reads:   724 MB in  2.00 seconds = 361.33 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   86 MB in  3.03 seconds =  28.40 MB/sec

```

Les 2 disks sont de marques maxtor et aux mêmes caracteristiques,mis  à part leur capacités hda=120Go hdd=160Go!

Voilà voilà...Quels est,selon vous,l'origine de ce soucis? Et surtout sa solution   :Question: 

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Bon bon,j'ai changé de nappe,le message de dmesg étant clair...Seulement voilà meme avec 1 nappe toute neuve ,le message apparait toujours  :Sad:  !! De plus ds le bios le second disque est dorénavent détécté comme étant en DMA2 (quelque soit la nappe),ainsi qu'avec hdparm:

```
hdparm -i /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

 Model=Maxtor 6B160P0, FwRev=BAH41E00, SerialNo=B42A28QH

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 udma6 

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode
```

J'ai beau forcé ça ne bouge pas!!!

```
 # hdparm -X66 /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

 setting xfermode to 66 (UltraDMA mode2)
```

J'en déduis que le controleur du disque doit etre mort.

Mais celà peut-il avoir 1 incidence sur emerge ?Personnellement je pense que c'est lié,mais j'ai 1 doute.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi apres 1 sync ou 1 reboot,le calcul des dépendances soit aussi long,de plus j'ai pas l'impression que quand j'accède à mon /home (partition sur hdd)  ce soit long ,c'est juste emerge qui est hyper long.

Tenez vous bien:

```
# time emerge world -uDva

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

Nothing to merge; would you like to auto-clean packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.

emerge world -uDva  508,93s user 355,04s system 91% cpu 15:47,19 total

```

Que c'est long...Pour me dire qu'il n'y a rien à merger en plus  :Mad: 

----------

## Temet

Si j'étais toi je ferais surtout un backup du disque... et vite.

----------

## HazeC5

Oui j'ai dejà fais 1 stage4 et 1 sauvegarde de mon /home.

Temet tu penses vraiment que ce soit le disque ?

De mon coté j'en sais trop rien,lorsque j'ouvre des fichiers de HDd ça va aussi vite que les fichiers d'Hda...C'est juste emerge qui est péniblement long.

Puis le fait qu'il soit juste en udma2 au lieu de udma6,ça peut pas venir d'une autre cause ? controleur HS ou je ne sais quoi ...Je ne m'y connais pas bcp en materiel.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Pour le message "Câble détection" c'est pas plutôt un problème de jumpers ?

----------

## Temet

Aucune idée d'ou ça vient, je pensais juste à tes données  :Wink: 

Pis D2racing il va pas être content que t'aies pas fait un stage 5 ^^

----------

## HazeC5

@GentooUser@Clubic ben non m'ettonnerait j'ai pas touché aux cavaliers depuis quasi 1an.J'ai juste mis 1 nappe neuve hier soir. Celà dit je vais tout de meme verifier dès que j'ai 5mn en rentrant ce soir.

@Temet. Hum j'ai suivi le tuto sur le wiki.fr pour créer 1 stage4 ,et je ne connais pas le stage5...En fait j'ai juste fais 1 archive tar.bz2 de mon système.

----------

## d2_racing

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Pis D2racing il va pas être content que t'aies pas fait un stage 5 ^^

 

Coucou  :Smile:  Un Stage 4 c'est mieux que pas de backup du tout  :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Essai avec la libata.

----------

## Temet

Ah pinaise, pas con, j'avais même pas percuté!

----------

## HazeC5

Re salut.

Le poste pour vous faire part de ce que je m'apprête à faire,car ce soucis d'emerge ( ou sandbox ) m'ennuie vraiment,et ai même l'impression que c'est de + en + long ...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Là meme mon petit PIII 462Mhz dépasse largement ce prescott lors du calcul   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

Ceci s'etait déjà produit 2/3 fois ,mais il y a 1 bon moment et ça se produisait qu'une fois puis j'en entendais plus parler.J'avais meme pensé que celà etait 1 processus de sandbox,1 peu comme 1 updatedb.

Alors ayant encore de la place libre sur le 1er disque,je vais y mettre /usr/portage dans un 1er temps,en xfs (actuellement il est en reiserfs et sur Hdd ) !

En faisant ça je verrais de suite si ça a 1 rapport avec le disque ou si ça vient d'ailleurs.Parce que le reste du systeme focntionne bien,pas de lenteur anormale  ( alors que j'ai / ; /usr ; /home ; /usr/portage et /mnt/distfiles sur Hdd !).

J'ai fait des recherches sur le forum concernant la lenteur d'emerge...mais il ya tant de posts,que tous les faire s'avère fastidieux,et le peu que j'ai parcouru je n'y 'ai rien trouvé ressemblant à mon soucis... (faut aussi trouver de bon mots clés).

@GentooUser@Clubic Hum libata...J'ai dejà lu ce mot mais avoue ne pas savoir ce que c'est,ni son utilité,bref je connais pas du tout!!  :Mad: 

Mais si tu pense que celà peut arranger quelque chose et que celà vaut le coup d'essayer,je suis tout ouïe  :Wink: 

Merci             @+ tard

----------

## geekounet

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> Là meme mon petit PIII 462Mhz dépasse largement ce prescott lors du calcul   

 

Heu, étant donné comment l'architecture Netburst est mal foutue comparée à l'ancienne architecture P6, ça ne m'étonnerai pas trop  :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Libata c'est le remplacent de CONFIG_IDE dans le noyau, ça unifie les noms des périphériques entre ATA et SATA, et l'architecture est beaucoup plus propre.

Bref CONFIG_IDE devrait être marqué déprécié bientot si ce n'est pas déjà le cas.

Petit topic dans la section astuces : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-537957.html

Bref ça peut peut-être régler ton problème de limitation au udma2.

----------

## HazeC5

Re-salut.

@geekounet Ce genre de commentaire n'apporte rien de constructif au problème...De plus moi ça m'etonnerait qu'un prescott 3Ghz HT soit moins bien conçu que ce pauvre pIII Katmaï 460Mhz...Et ayant ces 2 processeurs je peux te dire que le prescott est incomprablement + réactif et puissant que le Katmaï! Et me causer netburst/archi p6 c'est du charabia pour moi.J'suis pas né avec 1 Pc dans les mains.

@GentooUser@Clubic Ok j'ai commencé à lire le post ,mais ne disposant pas de Sata celà vaut-il quand meme le coup d'essayer ?

Si vraiment ça vaut le coup et qu'efectivement ça peut regler ce soucis d'Udma, alors je m'y mets dès que possible.Là aussi je en comprend pas pourquoi ce disque apparait meme dans le bios en udma2 ,alors qu'avant il etait en udma6.

[Off]Le pire c'est que ma Mobo a 2 ports Sata,mais malgrès ça le monteur du Pc m'a mis 1 disque IDE...Et ignorant ce détail j'ai moi meme rajouter 1 autre IDE,alors que si j'avais su ça + tôt j'aurais pris directement du Sata....Enfin c'est  en priorité dans la liste des mes futurs achats[/Off]

Revenons à nos moutons.

J'ai donc déplacé /usr/portage sur le Hda.Malheureusement le problème persiste toujours.J'ai verifié mon make.conf mais n'y voit rien d'anormal.

Je résume le soucis:

Apres 1 eix-sync ou 1 reboot,si je lance emerge world -uDnva ,le temps de calcul est excessivement (et péniblement ) long,5 à 15mn parfois   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Twisted Evil: 

En fait sandbox passe en revue tout plein de paquets,meme non installés.Et ce meme s'il n'y a aucun paquet à updater...   :Twisted Evil: 

Autre chose,ce soucis apparait aussi avec eclean   :Twisted Evil: 

J'ai donc downgrade portage,réemergé sandbox,résultat idem  :Sad: 

Par contre 1 fois ce 1er calcul tres long efféctué,si je lance 1 emerge <paquet> quelconque là tout est redevenu à la normal.

Et je n'ai ce soucis de lenteur qu'avec emerge/sandbox ,le reste fonctionne très bien.

C'est vraiment pénible je vous garantis.

Je vous donne mon emerge --info des fois que...

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.1 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 09 Feb 2008 21:16:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r8, 2.5.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mtune=prescott -msse3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc/X11/gdm/* /etc/conf.d/clock /etc/conf.d/consolefont /etc/conf.d/distccd /etc/conf.d/hddtemp /etc/conf.d/hostname /etc/conf.d/keymaps /etc/conf.d/xdm /etc/entrance_config.cfg /etc/freenet6/gw6c.conf /etc/gkrellmd.conf /etc/modules.d/alsa /etc/modules.d/nvidia /etc/mpd.conf /etc/nanorc /etc/ntp.conf /etc/rc.conf /etc/rsyncd.conf /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/rc.d /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d /etc/wget"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mtune=prescott -msse3"

DISTDIR="/mnt/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/       ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/            ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/                   ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/               ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo               ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo               ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/               ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/         ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/             ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/            http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo             http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/               ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/          http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/home/haze/bin/quickpg"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/mnt/portage_temp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/rox /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac alsa avahi avi bash-completion bzip2 cairo cdr cdrom cups dbus directfb dmix dri dvd dvdr encode esd fbcon ffmpeg gif gnome gpm gtk hal imap ipv6 jpeg logitech-mouse mad maildir mailwrapper mp3 ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl oss perl png python readline ssl svg tcl threads tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts unicode usb vcd win32codecs x86 xcomposite xpm zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="cmi9761 ICH5" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

J'aimerais tellement qu'emerge puisse redevenir aussi rapide qu'auparavent mais ne sais plus que faire,et je ne connais meme pas la raison de cette lenteur subite.Je pensais que ça avait 1 rapport avec l'udma (voir 1er post) mais je me rends compte que non...

J'ai passé l'argument USE=-* il ya 2 semaines,l'ayant fais sur les 2 autres gentoo et sans soucis,je m'étais enfin décidé à le faire sur celui-ci.Il ya eu ~40 paquets à faire.Mais ça c'etait ya 15 jours,or ce blème de lenteur n'est là que depuis quelques jours,je pense donc pas que ça ait 1 rapport.

Ah et autre précision j'utilise portage en NFS,avec ce Pc en serveur pour les 2 autres,et il n'y a pas de problème sur les autres cpncernant ce calcul de déps.

Je suis au bord du désespoir là   :Crying or Very sad:   :Mad:   :Sad: 

Merci pour votre aide et vos idées  :Wink: 

----------

## HazeC5

Salut

Bon vous savez quoi ? J'ai trouver ce qui clochait ...   :Idea:   :Razz: 

En fait je ne sais pour quel raison,mais pour qu'emerge remarche correctement j'ai du remettre /usr/portage à sa place d'origine,c'est à dire dans la partition /usr ...Et là je sync et plus de 40 mise à jour se sont présentées!!!

Alors j'aimerais comprendre pourquoi en ayant /usr/portage séparé celui-ci n'était pas lu,j'irais meme jusqu'à dire completement ignoré,malgrès le fait que la partition soit bien montée et que ça a tjrs fonctionné depuis les quelques mois où je procède ainsi.

Je vais poursuivre mes recherches pour essayer d'en trouver la raison.Ceci est tout de même bien étrange   :Exclamation: 

----------

## geekounet

Heu, en fin de titre le résolu stp  :Wink: 

----------

